# Looking for work - but why Thailand?



## emasonhome (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi,

My husband and I are looking for professional work opportunities and are considering a number of different countries as options (Australia, Singapore, Cayman Islands, Taiwan, Philippines, Hong Kong, Mexico, Thailand, Malaysia, South Korea, Indonesia, China, Vietnam). 

We both have significant Project Management Experience in the UK Automotive industry. 

Having read through a number of previous posts and guides, I'm interested to hear from anyone working in this sector, or that has migrated to Thailand. Would love to chat about your experience, opportunities and visas to help narrow down the options (we hold UK Passports).

Thanks!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Be aware that you can't legally hold any job in Thailand if there are Thais that can do it. That's why English teaching is so popular.
That being said, Thai culture is amazing. The people. The food. But, be aware, your husband will be severely tempted by all the beautiful Thai ladies who want a farang boyfriend. I'm a single old guy. Been here 9 years. In all that time, I haven't met a farang who hasn't given in to the temptation. None.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

emasonhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are looking for professional work opportunities and are considering a number of different countries as options (Australia, Singapore, Cayman Islands, Taiwan, Philippines, Hong Kong, Mexico, Thailand, Malaysia, South Korea, Indonesia, China, Vietnam).
> 
> ...


I've been an expat in a lot of countries including Thailand and in my experience you should try to find an opportunity FROM the UK as opposed to going to a country and trying to find work. Most countries require a work visa in order to be employed.


----------



## emasonhome (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. It’s really interesting hearing both your perspectives, especially regarding Thai lady temptations!

In terms of getting work, we anticipate finding a position from the UK and then going through the visa application process through our prospective employer. One thing I’m not too sure on at this stage is whether only one of us could gain employment, to allow both of us in the country. We wouldn’t really want to keep two homes whilst the second person finds work. Is this something you are able to comment on?

We are particularly interested in Thailand as an option due to its main economic sectors including Manufacturing and Automotive, making finding employment more probable.


----------



## emasonhome (Sep 20, 2018)

XDoodle****** said:


> I've been an expat in a lot of countries including Thailand and in my experience you should try to find an opportunity FROM the UK as opposed to going to a country and trying to find work. Most countries require a work visa in order to be employed.


Interested to hear you have been an expat in a lot of countries. How did you approach finding work prior to moving? Is there a typical length of time that the process takes from finding work to being in country? How did you negotiate the challenges of knowing if you’re eligible for a visa?

We are currently getting our personal items ready so we can start actively applying for roles before the end of the year, and any insight you can provide would be welcomed.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

emasonhome said:


> One thing I’m not too sure on at this stage is whether only one of us could gain employment, to allow both of us in the country. We wouldn’t really want to keep two homes whilst the second person finds work. Is this something you are able to comment on?


The unemployed person could take Thai language/reading courses. This would allow them to get an Education Visa which could be renewed for many years. You do have to actually attend the courses!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

emasonhome said:


> Interested to hear you have been an expat in a lot of countries. How did you approach finding work prior to moving? Is there a typical length of time that the process takes from finding work to being in country? How did you negotiate the challenges of knowing if you’re eligible for a visa?
> 
> We are currently getting our personal items ready so we can start actively applying for roles before the end of the year, and any insight you can provide would be welcomed.


I've been an expat in 11 countries. My first experience I was hired from Houston Texas to work in Oman, I didn't even know I was applying for a job overseas, the guy interviewing me asked if there was anywhere I would not go, I was a land surveyor and didn't want to go anywhere cold so I said Minnesota. A big smile came across his face and he said "I'm thinking of sending you to the Sultanate of Oman, it don't get cold there boy".  And off I went, the visa process took 2 months.

That company moved me around to several countries before I switched to a competitor who moved me to Thailand and then several more countries. My current position I found on LinkedIn in one for the forums for the profession I was in, a head hunter wanted a manager in Dubai, I sent my CV and here I am. Right now I'm in discussion in the same industry to move to SE Asia, living in Thailand but possibly employed in Singapore because the Thai taxes are outrageous.


----------

